# Premier league England 13-18 May



## A_Skywalker (May 11, 2009)

13 May 18:00 Wigan v Man Utd  10.00 5.00 1.33  
16 May 10:45 Man Utd v Arsenal  1.50 3.80 5.75   
16 May 13:00 Bolton v Hull  2.30 3.20 2.87   
16 May 13:00 Everton v West Ham  1.61 3.60 5.00   
16 May 13:00 Middlesbrough v Aston Villa  2.30 3.25 2.80   
16 May 13:00 Newcastle v Fulham  1.90 3.40 3.60   
16 May 13:00 Stoke v Wigan  2.20 3.25 3.00  
16 May 13:00 Tottenham v Man City  1.83 3.50 3.80  
17 May 11:30 West Brom v Liverpool  8.00 5.00 1.30   
17 May 14:00 Chelsea v Blackburn  1.28 4.75 9.00  
18 May 18:00 Portsmouth v Sunderland  2.00 3.25 3.50


----------



## gazownsu (May 16, 2009)

*Any1 else have fulham?*

I am well happy i am rich tonite   

These guys ad fulham to win- link removed
but them suckers also had man u- link removed !!!!

Makes me feel well proud 2get such a good winning £275

get well bladdered tonite

Wat is every1 betting tomorrow???

Im goin over 2.5 goals on liverpool 2morro like this guy- link removed coz wesr brom are shite !!!

Any1 fancy a pint tonite lol


----------



## gazownsu (May 16, 2009)

Fulham lol

liverpool chelsea double tomorrow


----------



## A_Skywalker (May 16, 2009)

Fullham won indeed. Good tipping. Welcome to the board.


----------



## gazownsu (May 17, 2009)

just waitin for the chelsea match to finish so i get my winnings lol


----------



## Anggun (May 17, 2009)

Fock, I needed Liverpool to score 3rd.


----------

